# Tivo reboots after every download



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, one of my TiVos has started to reboot itself after every daily call.

It's running Hooch! 2.5.5a, a new 160G, Cachecard, 512Mb RAM.

It happily accesses the net, gets the right account status, downloads, and expands the data.

Then, about 10 minutes later, it suddenly goes into restart and boots up correctly. Then stays perfect until the next download.

It doesn't miss any programmes in the To Do list, and doesn't do it if you disconnect it from the net.

Any ideas? I've tried a lot of things, even replacing the back-up battery, which, incidentally, set the on-board clock to Dec 16, 2018!!

Did a test call and all reset OK.

I am now stumped. I've worked on about 70 TiVos over the years, but this is a first.

Geoff.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

The service number on the tivo database is not still set for ver 2.5.5 is it.

If you have stuck 2.5.5a on it, the daily call will notice a difference in expected SW and download 2.5.5 onto the spare partition and pend a 2am restart. 

During the restart process it checks for a upgrade in the other partition, but as it is older 2.5.5 it does not switch.

It will download every night this way until you tell tivo helpdesk to set your status for that service number to 2.5.5a


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

I'll try that, but it's been OK for almost 6 months. Possible they are probing the software on all UK TiVos to try and fix this account status problem.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Just spoken with Livingston. The software is set correctly for 2.5.5a.

2.5.5a was only a teletext fix for some TVs anyway.

Trying another guided setup - on their recommendation - but I'm not at all hopeful.

Hmmmmmm!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Reboots after a daily call indicate (to me) some database corruption - it's probably rebooting during the data load\index phase.

Wasn't there a problem with dodgy season passes causing reboots after a call as well? Memory is fading...


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, everything crossed, a guided setup last night, and the TiVo is still OK. Showing uptime of 1d 7h plus. Here's hoping.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Spoke too soon. Rebooted again today at exactly 1100.

Back to the drawing board.

Geoff.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Tivo will reboot if it can not find its input source after 30 mins of non use.. I.E. Scart cable missing (If using this input) or switching the freeview/sky box off.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

TrainManG said:


> Any ideas? I've tried a lot of things, even replacing the back-up battery,


Have you replaced the PSU? This can sometimes be the cause of random reboots.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, new psu, DigiBox never is switched off, software version is correct according to sky and US. Tried removing memory and then cachecard. Still no improvement.

Sat watching last night's Holby and it has just rebooted at EXACTLY 11:00

Someone must have a clue, 'cos I am now completely stumped.

Geoff.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What do the logs say at 22:59?


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

If it happening at the same time every night it is running on a schedule. Do you have cron or Dailymail running? If so disable and see if it recurs.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

You have the 11pm glitch, google it.
Just kiddin.. Erm, reboots 11pm every day. It may be a cron job as suggested, but will not be hardware..
Can you not reimage the HDD???


Just a thought and I have no idea how they work, but do you have a enconomy 7 type electricity meter that switches over at 11pm every night, ot something that may cause a surge???


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Just for the record 11:00 is 11am not 23:00 so no economy 7 problem. All on separate UPS with surge protection anyway.

No Dailymail or cron installed.

Will get it out of the rack and reinstall 2.5.5a again Thur or Fri and report back.

Geoff


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

You are supposed to have 2.5.5a arn't you??. 

In system info, it does not say pending restart does it??


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

No pending restart indication. Yes it's 2.5.5a as on Sky's DB and Alviso.

PS, at present 18 S1 TiVos and 2 S2 for analysis. 2 more S1s on the way. I will solve this and the 'Accounts' problem, if it kills me.

Geoff.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Got up VERY early this morning to do a forced Daily Call and watch what happens very carefully.

Did it, checked the account status - OK, looked at call status and it showed Pending Restart for ABOUT 5 SEC. Then went to Suceeded.

Noticed that the guide data was for only the next 12 days.

Then it sat there, waiting.

I restarted the box and waited. Cachecard loaded and I checked the SI.

All showing well. Tried another Daily Call as an experiment. Exactly the same series of events.

Am now doing a Guided Setup again to see what happens.

Very, very peculiar!!

Geoff.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> You have the 11pm glitch, google it.
> Just kiddin.. Erm, reboots 11pm every day. It may be a cron job as suggested, but will not be hardware..


If thay daily call happened to be scheduled at 11am, and it failed bacuse of the reboot, it would remain scheduled at 11am the next day, so you could see it repeating at the same time.

If it says "Pending Restart" at all that suggests that it's trying to upgrade.

Post some logs up so we can have a peer at them.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Finally succumbed to the inevitable.

Re-installed 2.5.5 LBA48 from scratch on a new drive. All working properly now.

Very odd postscript. Put the original drive in another unit and it works perfectly??

Now repairing dent in wall where my head was banging it!!

Geoff.


----------

